# 18th Oct "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees*:- 
NormStrm 
genocidalduck
OuTTlaw
thebears
NaughTTy
jedi-knight83
clived
scoTTy
Sup3rfly
citrix20
TTonyTT


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi norman, thought that i would reply seeing that response is a bit slow. 
You can put us down  really look forward to the meets, shame it gets dark so quickly enjoy looking at the cars.
Hopefully a few more at this one. Sophie and Jesse will be there so any other women wont have to feel nervous. Still a bit slow on pics and posts but thanks all for the help


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi norman, thought that i would reply seeing that response is a bit slow.
> You can put us down  really look forward to the meets, shame it gets dark so quickly enjoy looking at the cars.
> Hopefully a few more at this one. Sophie and Jesse will be there so any other women wont have to feel nervous. Still a bit slow on pics and posts but thanks all for the help


[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Excellent, well you've doubled the numbers 8)

So roll up roll up all welcome.

Norman


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Norm i am going to try very hard to get to this, me and naughTTy may share a ride!! :lol:

Hopefully see you there!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Norm i am going to try very hard to get to this, me and naughTTy may share a ride!! :lol:
> 
> Hopefully see you there!


Looks like I'm coming then!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

OuTTlaw said:


> shame it gets dark so quickly enjoy looking at the cars.


IF i make it to this one (sorry other things got in the way of the last one) i could bring my 2 500w spotlights to light up the cars if its worth it?? I have an extention lead but would need to use the pubs power if they'd let us.

just a thought??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I have this one in the diary - seems like months since I made it to a meet - which I guess is because it is! Looking forward to seeing you all (and the chocolate pudding!).

I wouldn't bother with the lights / cables.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just back from a few days in Devon 8)

Fingers crossed for a good evening 

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh yes ill be there btw


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm planning on being there....assumming I get back from the 'ring/Spa the day before ok.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Would love to come and meet other TT enthusiats, never been to one of this before. Trying to finish early that day, if i do, will def..come.
Jose


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh yes ill be there btw


Already on the list m8ty :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm planning on being there....assumming I get back from the 'ring/Spa the day before ok.


Will be good to see you and hear all about the ring/spa exploits, assuming work doesn't call you in


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sup3rfly said:


> Would love to come and meet other TT enthusiats, never been to one of this before. Trying to finish early that day, if i do, will def..come.
> Jose


Jose

Will be great if you can make it, always good to meet new TT "nuts" :lol:

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi norman, be on my own again but looking forward to the meet


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on being there....assumming I get back from the 'ring/Spa the day before ok.
> ...


I'm not on call as I was orginally also having the day of the meet off. :wink:


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Going to see if i can make this meet, will be my first so take it easy on me an brake me in gently.

Is it ok for a freind of mine to come along?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi norman, be on my own again but looking forward to the meet


Are you bringing the snake? :wink:



citrix20 said:


> Going to see if i can make this meet, will be my first so take it easy on me an brake me in gently.
> 
> Is it ok for a freind of mine to come along?


I'm sure Norman won't mind if you bring a friend - you wouldn't be the first.  Just as long as they are house-trained :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> OuTTlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi norman, be on my own again but looking forward to the meet
> ...


Oh please do 8)



NaughTTy said:


> citrix20 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to see if i can make this meet, will be my first so take it easy on me an brake me in gently.
> ...


citrix20 you will be most welcome and as NaughTTy says most welcome to bring a friend, more the merrier  I just think you are showing off that you have a friend  - only kiddin :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


 8) especially to come and see us - you are so good to us


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Not sure how to bring up questions :? so maybe the viper,bit  though, its a TT meet [/quote]


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok well going to do my upmost to get there so i can badger you lot with all my silly TT related questions and make my freind jealous coz he drives a nissan almera.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Not sure how to bring up questions :? so maybe the viper,bit  though, its a TT meet


Agreed it's a TT meet and the majority will be in TT's but as petrolhead's we appreciate most cars especially awesome Vipers especially if you are able to bring the Le Mans edition one 8)

At the end of the day come in whatever you are happy to bring, main thing is you enjoy the evening. Remember Jamie will be in his RS4 and scoTTy his S4 so not all TT's.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> OuTTlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how to bring up questions :? so maybe the viper,bit  though, its a TT meet
> ...


What's Clive coming in? Is the TT operational yet Mr D?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bit of a bump :wink:

Reminder it's next Wednesday


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be there Norm with Paul as co-pilot.

I don't care what cars are there, last time at the Bucks meet Jamies RS4 was awsome so more the merrier


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> I'll be there Norm with Paul as co-pilot.
> 
> I don't care what cars are there, last time at the Bucks meet Jamies RS4 was awsome so more the merrier


 8) only a few days to wait :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

im gutted I will be out of the country with work again :evil: missed too many of these meets :x

I hope to make the next one, have fun guys


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> im gutted I will be out of the country with work again :evil: missed too many of these meets :x
> 
> I hope to make the next one, have fun guys


Was, you work a holic - fingers crossed for the next meet :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norman, work has got in the way (again) for me as well 

Have a good'un.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norman, work has got in the way (again) for me as well


  oh no another one bites the dust  :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I am a meet-virgin ... but if I get home in time to collect the TT2, I may just come along.

Look out for someone looking lost.

Who's just left his brand new TT2 in the biggest space in the car park, furthest away from any other vehicle, not under a tree, nowhere near a rubbish bin, a safe distance from puddles (you get the picture).

Come to thing about it, I may just stay sat in the car all evening :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> I am a meet-virgin ... but if I get home in time to collect the TT2, I may just come along.
> 
> Look out for someone looking lost.
> 
> ...


Well that counts out the pub car park then lol.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am a meet-virgin ... but if I get home in time to collect the TT2, I may just come along.
> ...


Does this help, I know it looks a bit of a compact car park :lol:

Hope to see you tonight 8)









A few extra pics from the June meet here :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/060614%20K ... index.html


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

is there a prize for dirtiest car?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Does this help, I know it looks a bit of a compact car park :lol:
> 
> Hope to see you tonight 8)


 :lol:

Are all your pictures this interesting ??? :roll:

If I can get there tonight, I will. 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Does this help, I know it looks a bit of a compact car park :lol:
> ...


There's always Jamie stuffing his muush :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Class picture.

Reminds me what I've been missing - might try to make it tonight.... ;-)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Class picture.
> 
> Reminds me what I've been missing - might try to make it tonight.... ;-)


Would be good to see you if you can get a pass out :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Would be good to see you if you can get a pass out :wink:


Pass out! Cheeky whotsit! It's more about "getting back from Reading before 8 or 9 pm!"...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry guys. 4 hours to get back from Bham this afternoon / evening. Spending another 2-3 hours on the A14 just wasn't my idea of fun after that trip.

Hopefully next time ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great meet last night Norman....and what a variety of conversation  :lol:

Really good to see Clive and Scotty again and meet a couple of new faces.

Just three words for the highlight of the evening though (thanks to Peter for bring it  ):

Hardcore Automotive P0rn 8) 8) 8)


































With a mental soundtrack  :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

And I missed it


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Really enjoyed comming along last nite and thanks to all for making me and my outsider non TT driving freind feel very welcome.

Norman, i dont think ill ever drive with the roof up again! Had an awsome drive home.

Update on the missing wheel cap, i found it on the roadside on the way home! Bad news was it had been run over several times in the last few days!

Cheers guys,


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great night last night Norm, long way to come but worth it, thanks.

Thanks Paul for driving this time, i'll play Taxi at the December meet as I'm not around for the Nov one. The photos of the Dodge look *Awesome* It sounds fantastic, dont think i could live with the 4+MPG 

Always nice to put a few more faces to forum names as well.

Cheers
Dale


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Guy's

An excellent night - Thanks for all for making the effort to join us.

OuTTlaw the body kit on the TT to make it look like a Viper was just awesome and how you made the 4 cylinder emulate a V10 is mind blowing  :wink:

A few more pics here :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/061018%20K ... index.html

Honest you can see a couple of TT's in the last ones :lol:

citrix20 glad you have seen the light :wink: and going topless - was a great drive home.

Norman


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice shots norm, do you think the viper needs bigger wheels? :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> Nice shots norm, do you think the viper needs bigger wheels? :lol:


Looks 8) as it is, you know nice and subtle :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Audi partners Thanks Norman for another great meet, glad you liked the viper,it gives me pleasure seeing other people enjoying it to. Cheers norm and paul for posting the pics the car looks 8) if i say so myself. Still find turning up in it a bit  Hope it wasn't to loud,or was to loud, ill bring something quieter next meet :wink: 
citrix20 result finding your center cap 1 in a million  shame it was squished 
Sorry didnt stay till the end, early start


----------

